# Beautiful unused caravel raffle!



## coffeechap

ITTTTTTTTTTS raffle time again.....

This is a very special raffle, DKFK41 has very kindly decided to let us have this incredible little lever machine as a raffle prize, I can personally vouch for this amazing condition of this caravel, as I personally picked it up from Italy for him, however it is sitting in its box unused and Dave feels it deserves to go to someone who will use it, as he does put have the heart to so.

It is basically brand new, in the original box with original instructions, very rare to find one in this original pristine condition, it also comes complete with a bespoke tamper from Australia.

















So, 30 tickets @ £15 per ticket, £40 to the forum, usual rules apply just cut and paste the list and add your name, I have never seen one in this condition before, so role up role up folks and get in on this rather special little raffle.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £10


----------



## Yes Row

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £10

Yes Row 1 ticket £10


----------



## koahhe

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £10

Yes Row 1 ticket £10

koahhe 1 ticket £10


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £10

Yes Row 1 ticket £10

koahhe 1 ticket £10

Systemic Kid 1 ticket £10


----------



## 4085

I am so tempted to buy a ticket........that looks beautiful.


----------



## coffeechap

1.Mrboots2u 1 ticket

2.Yes Row 1 ticket

3.koahhe 1 ticket

4.Systemic Kid 1 ticket

5. Coffeechap


----------



## Nijntje

Wow, thats fab! Absolutely yes

1.Mrboots2u 1 ticket

2.Yes Row 1 ticket

3.koahhe 1 ticket

4.Systemic Kid 1 ticket

5. Coffeechap

6. Nijntje


----------



## jtvrg

Wow, thats fab! Absolutely yes

1.Mrboots2u 1 ticket

2.Yes Row 1 ticket

3.koahhe 1 ticket

4.Systemic Kid 1 ticket

5. Coffeechap

6. Nijntje

7. Jtvrg


----------



## Xpenno

What a great prize! Count me in.

1.Mrboots2u 1 ticket

2.Yes Row 1 ticket

3.koahhe 1 ticket

4.Systemic Kid 1 ticket

5. Coffeechap

6. Nijntje

7. Jtvrg

8. Xpenno


----------



## Milanski

jtvrg said:


> 1.Mrboots2u 1 ticket
> 
> 2.Yes Row 1 ticket
> 
> 3.koahhe 1 ticket
> 
> 4.Systemic Kid 1 ticket
> 
> 5. Coffeechap
> 
> 6. Nijntje
> 
> 7. Jtvrg
> 
> 8. Milanski


I swear you only want me for my materialistic tendancies...


----------



## Dylan

Whilst this is an amazing prize, I simply wouldn't be able to appreciate it so will miss out on this one. I think it may be a bit of a struggle to get to 45 with this, as whilst a lot of us can appreciate how lovely it looks it would be a massive shame for it to go unused. Possibly a bit niche to get to 45? But all the best, and I hope it does, obviously


----------



## Geordie Boy

1.Mrboots2u 1 ticket

2.Yes Row 1 ticket

3.koahhe 1 ticket

4.Systemic Kid 1 ticket

5. Coffeechap

6. Nijntje

7. Jtvrg

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy


----------



## Geordie Boy

What a fantastic prize


----------



## lookseehear

1.Mrboots2u 1 ticket

2.Yes Row 1 ticket

3.koahhe 1 ticket

4.Systemic Kid 1 ticket

5. Coffeechap

6. Nijntje

7. Jtvrg

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy

10. Lookseehear


----------



## sjenner

Go on Dave, You never know... You might win!










I'm in...

1.Mrboots2u 1 ticket

2.Yes Row 1 ticket

3.koahhe 1 ticket

4.Systemic Kid 1 ticket

5. Coffeechap

6. Nijntje

7. Jtvrg

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy

10. Lookseehear

11. sjenner


----------



## robti

God and in my favourite colour to, I'm in

1.Mrboots2u 1 ticket

2.Yes Row 1 ticket

3.koahhe 1 ticket

4.Systemic Kid 1 ticket

5. Coffeechap

6. Nijntje

7. Jtvrg

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy

10. Lookseehear

11. sjenner

12. Robti


----------



## DavidBondy

1.Mrboots2u 1 ticket

2.Yes Row 1 ticket

3.koahhe 1 ticket

4.Systemic Kid 1 ticket

5. Coffeechap

6. Nijntje

7. Jtvrg

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy

10. Lookseehear

11. sjenner

12. Robti

13. DavidBondy


----------



## Milanski

I'll put myself back in then...

1.Mrboots2u 1 ticket

2.Yes Row 1 ticket

3.koahhe 1 ticket

4.Systemic Kid 1 ticket

5. Coffeechap

6. Nijntje

7. Jtvrg

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy

10. Lookseehear

11. sjenner

12. Robti

13. DavidBondy

14. Milanski


----------



## Geordie Boy

Sorry I think that was my fault. You confused me by adding yourself in a quote and missing out Xpenno in your list


----------



## Milanski

Geordie Boy said:


> Sorry I think that was my fault. You confused me by adding yourself in a quote and missing out Xpenno in your list


In that case the apology is mine!


----------



## coffeechap

Keep it coming folks this is such a dab opportunity to get a rare lever machine


----------



## Daren

1.Mrboots2u 1 ticket

2.Yes Row 1 ticket

3.koahhe 1 ticket

4.Systemic Kid 1 ticket

5. Coffeechap

6. Nijntje

7. Jtvrg

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy

10. Lookseehear

11. sjenner

12. Robti

13. DavidBondy

14. Milanski

15. Daren


----------



## beany

Yes, I like to have this Caravel,too. So put me on the list. beany


----------



## DavidBondy

We're only a third the way there. Will we really get 45 takers? I'd stump up more for a better chance of winning. How about fifteen at thirty quid each? Only a thought!!! ;-)

DB


----------



## dogday38

I've included you in this list beany before adding my name, hope thats what you wanted.

1.Mrboots2u 1 ticket

2.Yes Row 1 ticket

3.koahhe 1 ticket

4.Systemic Kid 1 ticket

5. Coffeechap

6. Nijntje

7. Jtvrg

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy

10. Lookseehear

11. sjenner

12. Robti

13. DavidBondy

14. Milanski

15. Daren

16. beany

17. dogday38


----------



## beany

Thank you dog day38







I´m "first timer" ...hope to win but don´t know how this exactly works














beany


----------



## Walter Sobchak

Probably used up all my luck in the Brewtus raffle







but as it's for a good cause I'm in chaps!









1.Mrboots2u 1 ticket

2.Yes Row 1 ticket

3.koahhe 1 ticket

4.Systemic Kid 1 ticket

5. Coffeechap

6. Nijntje

7. Jtvrg

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy

10. Lookseehear

11. sjenner

12. Robti

13. DavidBondy

14. Milanski

15. Daren

16. beany

17. dogday38

18 Walter Sobchak

Good luck all!


----------



## Nimble Motionists

1.Mrboots2u 1 ticket

2.Yes Row 1 ticket

3.koahhe 1 ticket

4.Systemic Kid 1 ticket

5. Coffeechap

6. Nijntje

7. Jtvrg

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy

10. Lookseehear

11. sjenner

12. Robti

13. DavidBondy

14. Milanski

15. Daren

16. beany

17. dogday38

18 Walter Sobchak

19. Nimble Motionists

I'll be amazed if we can't get this to 45 for such a great little piece of kit!


----------



## Sticky

1.Mrboots2u 1 ticket

2.Yes Row 1 ticket

3.koahhe 1 ticket

4.Systemic Kid 1 ticket

5. Coffeechap

6. Nijntje

7. Jtvrg

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy

10. Lookseehear

11. sjenner

12. Robti

13. DavidBondy

14. Milanski

15. Daren

16. beany

17. dogday38

18 Walter Sobchak

19. Nimble Motionists

20. Sticky

Sign me up.


----------



## coldplayer

Sticky

1.Mrboots2u 1 ticket

2.Yes Row 1 ticket

3.koahhe 1 ticket

4.Systemic Kid 1 ticket

5. Coffeechap

6. Nijntje

7. Jtvrg

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy

10. Lookseehear

11. sjenner

12. Robti

13. DavidBondy

14. Milanski

15. Daren

16. beany

17. dogday38

18 Walter Sobchak

19. Nimble Motionists

20. Sticky

21. Coldplayer

I'm in too.


----------



## 4085

1.Mrboots2u 1 ticket

2.Yes Row 1 ticket

3.koahhe 1 ticket

4.Systemic Kid 1 ticket

5. Coffeechap

6. Nijntje

7. Jtvrg

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy

10. Lookseehear

11. sjenner

12. Robti

13. DavidBondy

14. Milanski

15. Daren

16. beany

17. dogday38

18 Walter Sobchak

19. Nimble Motionists

20. Sticky

21. Coldplayer

22. 14kfd (in cognito!)


----------



## lesscott14

1.Mrboots2u 1 ticket

2.Yes Row 1 ticket

3.koahhe 1 ticket

4.Systemic Kid 1 ticket

5. Coffeechap

6. Nijntje

7. Jtvrg

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy

10. Lookseehear

11. sjenner

12. Robti

13. DavidBondy

14. Milanski

15. Daren

16. beany

17. dogday38

18 Walter Sobchak

19. Nimble Motionists

20. Sticky

21. Coldplayer

22. 14kfd (in cognito!)

23, lesscott14


----------



## coffeechap

Over half way keep it coming


----------



## 4085

any more for any more?


----------



## GS11

1.Mrboots2u 1 ticket

2.Yes Row 1 ticket

3.koahhe 1 ticket

4.Systemic Kid 1 ticket

5. Coffeechap

6. Nijntje

7. Jtvrg

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy

10. Lookseehear

11. sjenner

12. Robti

13. DavidBondy

14. Milanski

15. Daren

16. beany

17. dogday38

18 Walter Sobchak

19. Nimble Motionists

20. Sticky

21. Coldplayer

22. 14kfd (in cognito!)

23, lesscott14

24. gs11


----------



## coffeechap

Come people lets get this beautiful little lever a new home....


----------



## coffeechap

1.Mrboots2u 1 ticket

2.Yes Row 1 ticket

3.koahhe 1 ticket

4.Systemic Kid 1 ticket

5. Coffeechap

6. Nijntje

7. Jtvrg

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy

10. Lookseehear

11. sjenner

12. Robti

13. DavidBondy

14. Milanski

15. Daren

16. beany

17. dogday38

18 Walter Sobchak

19. Nimble Motionists

20. Sticky

21. Coldplayer

22. 14kfd (in cognito!)

23, lesscott14

24. gs11

25. Big ben


----------



## MWJB

1.Mrboots2u 1 ticket

2.Yes Row 1 ticket

3.koahhe 1 ticket

4.Systemic Kid 1 ticket

5. Coffeechap

6. Nijntje

7. Jtvrg

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy

10. Lookseehear

11. sjenner

12. Robti

13. DavidBondy

14. Milanski

15. Daren

16. beany

17. dogday38

18 Walter Sobchak

19. Nimble Motionists

20. Sticky

21. Coldplayer

22. 14kfd (in cognito!)

23, lesscott14

24. gs11

25. Big ben

26. MWJB


----------



## trebor127

1.Mrboots2u 1 ticket

2.Yes Row 1 ticket

3.koahhe 1 ticket

4.Systemic Kid 1 ticket

5. Coffeechap

6. Nijntje

7. Jtvrg

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy

10. Lookseehear

11. sjenner

12. Robti

13. DavidBondy

14. Milanski

15. Daren

16. beany

17. dogday38

18 Walter Sobchak

19. Nimble Motionists

20. Sticky

21. Coldplayer

22. 14kfd (in cognito!)

23, lesscott14

24. gs11

25. Big ben

26. MWJB

27. Trebor127

I'm happy to pay £15 for only 30 entries if we can't get the numbers up....


----------



## dsc

.Mrboots2u 1 ticket

2.Yes Row 1 ticket

3.koahhe 1 ticket

4.Systemic Kid 1 ticket

5. Coffeechap

6. Nijntje

7. Jtvrg

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy

10. Lookseehear

11. sjenner

12. Robti

13. DavidBondy

14. Milanski

15. Daren

16. beany

17. dogday38

18 Walter Sobchak

19. Nimble Motionists

20. Sticky

21. Coldplayer

22. 14kfd (in cognito!)

23, lesscott14

24. gs11

25. Big ben

26. MWJB

27. Trebor127

28. dsc.

I'm in









Regards,

dsc.


----------



## CFo

.Mrboots2u 1 ticket

2.Yes Row 1 ticket

3.koahhe 1 ticket

4.Systemic Kid 1 ticket

5. Coffeechap

6. Nijntje

7. Jtvrg

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy

10. Lookseehear

11. sjenner

12. Robti

13. DavidBondy

14. Milanski

15. Daren

16. beany

17. dogday38

18 Walter Sobchak

19. Nimble Motionists

20. Sticky

21. Coldplayer

22. 14kfd (in cognito!)

23, lesscott14

24. gs11

25. Big ben

26. MWJB

27. Trebor127

28. dsc.

29 CFo


----------



## coffeechap

I am amazed that more people don't want in on probably the best little lever machine you can get.


----------



## lesscott14

I don't even know what it is - I'm new here - I still entered though - got to be in it to win it


----------



## Nijntje

I'm happy to take 2 tickets if necessary!


----------



## coffeechap

Actually if we went £15 per ticket we could do this with one more entry.


----------



## 4085

Is that a request then Dave for us all to vote?

If so

dfk41 yes


----------



## Charliej

coffeechap said:


> I am amazed that more people don't want in on probably the best little lever machine you can get.[/QUOT
> 
> It's not for lack of wanting that I'm not in on this one Dave it's lack of money, otherwise I would have been in like a flash.


----------



## Geordie Boy

I'm fine with £15


----------



## trebor127

coffeechap said:


> Actually if we went £15 per ticket we could do this with one more entry.


£15 ok with me...I suggested it on my entry post...

Rob


----------



## Nijntje

coffeechap said:


> Actually if we went £15 per ticket we could do this with one more entry.


Do it Dave


----------



## coffeechap

Ok new list those willing to go £15 per ticket on the beautiful caravel and have a 1 in 30 chance if winning.

1 coffeechap

2 bigben

3 nijntje


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok new list those willing to yo £15 per ticket on the beautiful caravel

1 coffeechap

2 bigben

3 nijntje

4 mrboots2u


----------



## MWJB

Ok new list those willing to yo £15 per ticket on the beautiful caravel

1 coffeechap

2 bigben

3 nijntje

4 mrboots2u

5 MWJB


----------



## Geordie Boy

Ok new list those willing to yo £15 per ticket on the beautiful caravel

1 coffeechap

2 bigben

3 nijntje

4 mrboots2u

5 MWJB

6 Geordie Boy


----------



## beany

Okay I´m in







please put on the list


----------



## coffeechap

Ok new list those willing to yo £15 per ticket on the beautiful caravel

1 coffeechap

2 bigben

3 nijntje

4 mrboots2u

5 MWJB

6 Geordie Boy

7 beany


----------



## Walter Sobchak

1 coffeechap

2 bigben

3 nijntje

4 mrboots2u

5 MWJB

6 Geordie Boy

7 beany

8 Walter Sobchak


----------



## 4085

1 coffeechap

2 bigben

3 nijntje

4 mrboots2u

5 MWJB

6 Geordie Boy

7 beany

8 Walter Sobchak

9 14kfd


----------



## GS11

1 coffeechap

2 bigben

3 nijntje

4 mrboots2u

5 MWJB

6 Geordie Boy

7 beany

8 Walter Sobchak

9 14kfd

10 gs11


----------



## DavidBondy

I suggested it a few days ago so I'm in!!

David


----------



## sjenner

1 coffeechap

2 bigben

3 nijntje

4 mrboots2u

5 MWJB

6 Geordie Boy

7 beany

8 Walter Sobchak

9 14kfd

10 gs11

11 sjenner


----------



## DavidBondy

Doh! Should have waited!


----------



## DavidBondy

1 coffeechap

2 bigben

3 nijntje

4 mrboots2u

5 MWJB

6 Geordie Boy

7 beany

8 Walter Sobchak

9 14kfd

10 gs11

11 sjenner

12 DavidBondy


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1 coffeechap

2 bigben

3 nijntje

4 mrboots2u

5 MWJB

6 Geordie Boy

7 beany

8 Walter Sobchak

9 14kfd

10 gs11

11 sjenner

12 DavidBondy

13 Systemic Kid


----------



## coldplayer

1 coffeechap

2 bigben

3 nijntje

4 mrboots2u

5 MWJB

6 Geordie Boy

7 beany

8 Walter Sobchak

9 14kfd

10 gs11

11 sjenner

12 DavidBondy

13 Systemic Kid

14 Coldplayer


----------



## trebor127

1 coffeechap

2 bigben

3 nijntje

4 mrboots2u

5 MWJB

6 Geordie Boy

7 beany

8 Walter Sobchak

9 14kfd

10 gs11

11 sjenner

12 DavidBondy

13 Systemic Kid

14 Coldplayer

15 trebor127


----------



## Milanski

1 coffeechap

2 bigben

3 nijntje

4 mrboots2u

5 MWJB

6 Geordie Boy

7 beany

8 Walter Sobchak

9 14kfd

10 gs11

11 sjenner

12 DavidBondy

13 Systemic Kid

14 Coldplayer

15 trebor127

16 Milanski


----------



## dogday38

1 coffeechap

2 bigben

3 nijntje

4 mrboots2u

5 MWJB

6 Geordie Boy

7 beany

8 Walter Sobchak

9 14kfd

10 gs11

11 sjenner

12 DavidBondy

13 Systemic Kid

14 Coldplayer

15 trebor127

16 Milanski

17 dogday38


----------



## lesscott14

1 coffeechap

2 bigben

3 nijntje

4 mrboots2u

5 MWJB

6 Geordie Boy

7 beany

8 Walter Sobchak

9 14kfd

10 gs11

11 sjenner

12 DavidBondy

13 Systemic Kid

14 Coldplayer

15 trebor127

16 Milanski

17 dogday38

18 lesscott14


----------



## dsc

1 coffeechap

2 bigben

3 nijntje

4 mrboots2u

5 MWJB

6 Geordie Boy

7 beany

8 Walter Sobchak

9 14kfd

10 gs11

11 sjenner

12 DavidBondy

13 Systemic Kid

14 Coldplayer

15 trebor127

16 Milanski

17 dogday38

18 lesscott14

19 dsc

in again









Regards,

T.


----------



## coffeechap

Ok folks who else in up for this?


----------



## 4085

Dave, perhaps we should put a time limit on this. If by that time, there is not 30 @ £15 then we can re-think or withdraw it. I do not particularly want to EBay it and would much prefer it going to a person on the forum.

If anyone warns to see the way the prices on these are going, then gave a look at this link, then compare the photos to mine

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Macchina-Caffe-a-leva-VAM-1-serie-Caravel-Arrarex-/111233508528?pt=Modernariato&hash=item19e608a4b0


----------



## coffeechap

1.Mrboots2u £15

2.Yes Row 1 ticket

3.koahhe 1 ticket

4.Systemic Kid £15

5. Coffeechap £15

6. Nijntje £15

7. Jtvrg

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy £15

10. Lookseehear

11. sjenner £15

12. Robti

13. DavidBondy £15

14. Milanski £15

15. Daren

16. beany £15

17. dogday38 £15

18 Walter Sobchak £15

19. Nimble Motionists

20. Sticky

21. Coldplayer £15

22. 14kfd (in cognito!) £15

23, lesscott14 £15

24. gs11 £15

25. Big ben £15

26. MWJB £15

27. Trebor127 £15

28. dsc. £15

29 CFo


----------



## robti

1.Mrboots2u £15

2.Yes Row 1 ticket

3.koahhe 1 ticket

4.Systemic Kid £15

5. Coffeechap £15

6. Nijntje £15

7. Jtvrg

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy £15

10. Lookseehear

11. sjenner £15

12. Robti £15

13. DavidBondy £15

14. Milanski £15

15. Daren

16. beany £15

17. dogday38 £15

18 Walter Sobchak £15

19. Nimble Motionists

20. Sticky

21. Coldplayer £15

22. 14kfd (in cognito!) £15

23, lesscott14 £15

24. gs11 £15

25. Big ben £15

26. MWJB £15

27. Trebor127 £15

28. dsc. £15

29 CFo


----------



## CFo

don't know who put CFo there but it wasn't me.


----------



## lesscott14

My number has changed from 18 to 23. An extra 10 people were added in one go, and totally reordered in number too.


----------



## coffeechap

CFo said:


> don't know who put CFo there but it wasn't me.


You added your name as per entry number 42!


----------



## coffeechap

lesscott14 said:


> My number has changed from 18 to 23. An extra 10 people were added in one go, and totally reordered in number too.


The numbers are irrelevant at the moment as all names will be randomised twice for the draw.


----------



## lesscott14

It looks as if the original £10 entry list has become the latest one somehow. Some people on that haven't entered the £15 draw. I have, but post no 42 by CFo was done before the entry fee went up.


----------



## Xpenno

Go on then









1.Mrboots2u £15

2.Yes Row 1 ticket

3.koahhe 1 ticket

4.Systemic Kid £15

5. Coffeechap £15

6. Nijntje £15

7. Jtvrg

8. Xpenno £15

9. Geordie Boy £15

10. Lookseehear

11. sjenner £15

12. Robti £15

13. DavidBondy £15

14. Milanski £15

15. Daren

16. beany £15

17. dogday38 £15

18 Walter Sobchak £15

19. Nimble Motionists

20. Sticky

21. Coldplayer £15

22. 14kfd (in cognito!) £15

23, lesscott14 £15

24. gs11 £15

25. Big ben £15

26. MWJB £15

27. Trebor127 £15

28. dsc. £15

29 CFo


----------



## Yes Row

1.Mrboots2u £15

2.Yes Row £15

3.koahhe 1 ticket

4.Systemic Kid £15

5. Coffeechap £15

6. Nijntje £15

7. Jtvrg

8. Xpenno £15

9. Geordie Boy £15

10. Lookseehear

11. sjenner £15

12. Robti £15

13. DavidBondy £15

14. Milanski £15

15. Daren

16. beany £15

17. dogday38 £15

18 Walter Sobchak £15

19. Nimble Motionists

20. Sticky

21. Coldplayer £15

22. 14kfd (in cognito!) £15

23, lesscott14 £15

24. gs11 £15

25. Big ben £15

26. MWJB £15

27. Trebor127 £15

28. dsc. £15

29 CFo


----------



## coffeechap

1.Mrboots2u £15

2.Yes Row £15

3.koahhe 1 ticket

4.Systemic Kid £15

5. Coffeechap £15

6. Nijntje £15

7. Jtvrg

8. Xpenno £15

9. Geordie Boy £15

10. Lookseehear

11. sjenner £15

12. Robti £15

13. DavidBondy £15

14. Milanski £15

15. Daren

16. beany £15

17. dogday38 £15

18 Walter Sobchak £15

19. Nimble Motionists

20. Sticky

21. Coldplayer £15

22. 14kfd (in cognito!) £15

23, lesscott14 £15

24. gs11 £15

25. Big ben £15

26. MWJB £15

27. Trebor127 £15

28. dsc. £15

CFo is out


----------



## lookseehear

1.Mrboots2u £15

2.Yes Row £15

3.koahhe 1 ticket

4.Systemic Kid £15

5. Coffeechap £15

6. Nijntje £15

7. Jtvrg

8. Xpenno £15

9. Geordie Boy £15

10. Lookseehear £15

11. sjenner £15

12. Robti £15

13. DavidBondy £15

14. Milanski £15

15. Daren

16. beany £15

17. dogday38 £15

18 Walter Sobchak £15

19. Nimble Motionists

20. Sticky

21. Coldplayer £15

22. 14kfd (in cognito!) £15

23, lesscott14 £15

24. gs11 £15

25. Big ben £15

26. MWJB £15

27. Trebor127 £15

28. dsc. £15


----------



## coffeechap

Five more confirmations and a couple of takers and we are on folks.....


----------



## Daren

1.Mrboots2u £15

2.Yes Row £15

3.koahhe 1 ticket

4.Systemic Kid £15

5. Coffeechap £15

6. Nijntje £15

7. Jtvrg

8. Xpenno £15

9. Geordie Boy £15

10. Lookseehear £15

11. sjenner £15

12. Robti £15

13. DavidBondy £15

14. Milanski £15

15. Daren £15

16. beany £15

17. dogday38 £15

18 Walter Sobchak £15

19. Nimble Motionists

20. Sticky

21. Coldplayer £15

22. 14kfd (in cognito!) £15

23. lesscott14 £15

24. gs11 £15

25. Big ben £15

26. MWJB £15

27. Trebor127 £15

28. dsc. £15


----------



## Dylan

I have just been poking my nose in with interest, but it does look like a lot of people are suddenly in the list who haven't confirmed the higher price...


----------



## koahhe

consider me out please


----------



## Daren

D_Evans said:


> I have just been poking my nose in with interest, but it does look like a lot of people are suddenly in the list who haven't confirmed the higher price...


I make it 4 people looking at the list above. I didn't think that was to bad?


----------



## 4085

D_Evans said:


> I have just been poking my nose in with interest, but it does look like a lot of people are suddenly in the list who haven't confirmed the higher price...


Perhaps they have spoken directly with Dave....


----------



## Nimble Motionists

]1.Mrboots2u £15

2.Yes Row £15

3.koahhe 1 ticket

4.Systemic Kid £15

5. Coffeechap £15

6. Nijntje £15

7. Jtvrg

8. Xpenno £15

9. Geordie Boy £15

10. Lookseehear £15

11. sjenner £15

12. Robti £15

13. DavidBondy £15

14. Milanski £15

15. Daren £15

16. beany £15

17. dogday38 £15

18 Walter Sobchak £15

19. Nimble Motionists £15

20. Sticky

21. Coldplayer £15

22. 14kfd (in cognito!) £15

23. lesscott14 £15

24. gs11 £15

25. Big ben £15

26. MWJB £15

27. Trebor127 £15

28. dsc. £15


----------



## Geordie Boy

1.Mrboots2u £15

2.Yes Row £15

3.Systemic Kid £15

4. Coffeechap £15

5. Nijntje £15

6. Jtvrg

7. Xpenno £15

8. Geordie Boy £15

9. Lookseehear £15

10. sjenner £15

11. Robti £15

12. DavidBondy £15

13. Milanski £15

14. Daren £15

15. beany £15

16. dogday38 £15

17 Walter Sobchak £15

18. Nimble Motionists £15

19. Sticky

20. Coldplayer £15

21. 14kfd (in cognito!) £15

22. lesscott14 £15

23. gs11 £15

24. Big ben £15

25. MWJB £15

26. Trebor127 £15

27. dsc. £15

Koahhe out


----------



## Geordie Boy

D_Evans said:


> I have just been poking my nose in with interest, but it does look like a lot of people are suddenly in the list who haven't confirmed the higher price...


It's the original list but putting £15 after your name means you agree the higher price


----------



## Sticky

1.Mrboots2u £15

2.Yes Row £15

3.Systemic Kid £15

4. Coffeechap £15

5. Nijntje £15

6. Jtvrg

7. Xpenno £15

8. Geordie Boy £15

9. Lookseehear £15

10. sjenner £15

11. Robti £15

12. DavidBondy £15

13. Milanski £15

14. Daren £15

15. beany £15

16. dogday38 £15

17 Walter Sobchak £15

18. Nimble Motionists £15

19. Sticky £15

20. Coldplayer £15

21. 14kfd (in cognito!) £15

22. lesscott14 £15

23. gs11 £15

24. Big ben £15

25. MWJB £15

26. Trebor127 £15

27. dsc. £15

Removed sticky as was on twice .....


----------



## jtvrg

1.Mrboots2u £15

2.Yes Row £15

3.Systemic Kid £15

4. Coffeechap £15

5. Nijntje £15

6. Jtvrg £15

7. Xpenno £15

8. Geordie Boy £15

9. Lookseehear £15

10. sjenner £15

11. Robti £15

12. DavidBondy £15

13. Milanski £15

14. Daren £15

15. beany £15

16. dogday38 £15

17 Walter Sobchak £15

18. Nimble Motionists £15

19. Sticky £15

20. Coldplayer £15

21. 14kfd (in cognito!) £15

22. lesscott14 £15

23. gs11 £15

24. Big ben £15

25. MWJB £15

26. Trebor127 £15

27. dsc. £15


----------



## coffeechap

Ok everyone in have we got any more takers for this just three more to go


----------



## coffeechap

1.Mrboots2u £15

2.Yes Row £15

3.Systemic Kid £15

4. Coffeechap £15

5. Nijntje £15

6. Jtvrg £15

7. Xpenno £15

8. Geordie Boy £15

9. Lookseehear £15

10. sjenner £15

11. Robti £15

12. DavidBondy £15

13. Milanski £15

14. Daren £15

15. beany £15

16. dogday38 £15

17 Walter Sobchak £15

18. Nimble Motionists £15

19. Sticky £15

20. Coldplayer £15

21. 14kfd (in cognito!) £15

22. lesscott14 £15

23. gs11 £15

24. Big ben £15

25. MWJB £15

26. Trebor127 £15

27. dsc. £15

28. CamV6 £15


----------



## Dylan

Geordie Boy said:


> It's the original list but putting £15 after your name means you agree the higher price


Ahh yes, I see, I'm gunna go back to watching


----------



## Dave The Rave

Someone add me please


----------



## Geordie Boy

1.Mrboots2u £15

2.Yes Row £15

3.Systemic Kid £15

4. Coffeechap £15

5. Nijntje £15

6. Jtvrg £15

7. Xpenno £15

8. Geordie Boy £15

9. Lookseehear £15

10. sjenner £15

11. Robti £15

12. DavidBondy £15

13. Milanski £15

14. Daren £15

15. beany £15

16. dogday38 £15

17 Walter Sobchak £15

18. Nimble Motionists £15

19. Sticky £15

20. Coldplayer £15

21. 14kfd (in cognito!) £15

22. lesscott14 £15

23. gs11 £15

24. Big ben £15

25. MWJB £15

26. Trebor127 £15

27. dsc. £15

28. CamV6 £15

29. Dave The Rave £15


----------



## Geordie Boy

Only 1 space left now


----------



## shaun1

1.Mrboots2u £15

2.Yes Row £15

3.Systemic Kid £15

4. Coffeechap £15

5. Nijntje £15

6. Jtvrg £15

7. Xpenno £15

8. Geordie Boy £15

9. Lookseehear £15

10. sjenner £15

11. Robti £15

12. DavidBondy £15

13. Milanski £15

14. Daren £15

15. beany £15

16. dogday38 £15

17 Walter Sobchak £15

18. Nimble Motionists £15

19. Sticky £15

20. Coldplayer £15

21. 14kfd (in cognito!) £15

22. lesscott14 £15

23. gs11 £15

24. Big ben £15

25. MWJB £15

26. Trebor127 £15

27. dsc. £15

28. CamV6 £15

29. Dave The Rave £15

30. shaun1 £15


----------



## coffeechap

Perfect job done this is the list for the draw now, I will contact Glenn to send out the payment details, but those of you that already have them please make the £15 payment to the account you paid into before, the sooner we pay the sooner it gets drawn and I would love to get this to the winner by Christmas!!!


----------



## Walter Sobchak

coffeechap said:


> Perfect job done this is the list for the draw now, I will contact Glenn to send out the payment details, but those of you that already have them please make the £15 payment to the account you paid into before, the sooner we pay the sooner it gets drawn and I would love to get this to the winner by Christmas!!!


Paid! Good luck chaps!


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Perfect job done this is the list for the draw now, I will contact Glenn to send out the payment details, but those of you that already have them please make the £15 payment to the account you paid into before, the sooner we pay the sooner it gets drawn and I would love to get this to the winner by Christmas!!!


Glens down under so may no respond right away &#8230;..


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> Glens down under so may no respond right away &#8230;..


I know but he is aware I will be contacting him though..


----------



## trebor127

Paid. Let's hope I have more luck this time.


----------



## DavidBondy

Paid. Just hope it's to the right place!

DB


----------



## robti

Add another paid to the list


----------



## MWJB

All paid up, good luck everyone.


----------



## dogday38

Done deal I hope, paid in full.


----------



## dogday38

Wanted to add that I really think that these raffles seem such a positive method of raising funds for a decent forum, and throwing in a jolly gamble in my life once and a while, with relatively decent odds of of getting something that would definitely change and improve my day to day life. Im not sure everyone in my household agrees with that sentiment though.


----------



## sjenner

dogday38 said:


> Wanted to add that I really think that these raffles seem such a positive method of raising funds for a decent forum, and throwing in a jolly gamble in my life once and a while, with relatively decent odds of of getting something that would definitely change and improve my day to day life. Im not sure everyone in my household agrees with that sentiment though.


+1 Great fun...

£15 paid.


----------



## coldplayer

I've paid too. Looking forward to the draw. Cheers guys!


----------



## beany

paid ,too ! to me it´s like the night before christmas .... "will Santa bring me all my gifts I´m dreaming of ?! "


----------



## 4085

I have paid too, but in a perverse way, I hope I do no win!


----------



## dsc

Anyone's got Glenn's PayPal details? PM please

Regards,

T.


----------



## coffeechap

Will send a pm for bank transfer in five minutes


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Payment made. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Payment done from me


----------



## DavidBondy

I've just had a PM addressed to dear Expobar entrant! Whatever, I've sent my £15 to the 5MCoffee account already! Bring it in!


----------



## coffeechap

Sorry for any confusion folks I cut and pasted a previous email and I am ridiculously tired.....


----------



## DavidBondy

coffeechap said:


> I am ridiculously tired.....


It's all that lever pumping Dave! Get a pump machine old boy and you won't be so knackered!!! DB


----------



## shaun1

Paid in full!


----------



## coffeechap

DavidBondy said:


> It's all that lever pumping Dave! Get a pump machine old boy and you won't be so knackered!!! DB


Us lever users get tired, but at least we can understand things from the email title!


----------



## coffeechap

Just to save my inbox, I made a mistake in the email, the details are correct I.e bank, but clearly it is for the caravel not the expo, so if you got an email from me titled caravel raffle the payment details are correct and it is definitely for the caravel.


----------



## dsc

All done on my side as well. Fingers crossed

Regards,

T.


----------



## Charliej

Good luck everyone I know the lucky winner of this incredible little machine will love it.


----------



## Milanski

Sorry Dave for helping to max out your inbox, shoulda checked on here first...

Anyway, paid in full...now let's 'ave it!

Good luck to all.


----------



## dogday38

What Milanski said dave, apologies, didn't have the chance to check the site.


----------



## GS11

Charliej said:


> Good luck everyone I know the lucky winner of this incredible little machine will love it.


Thanks charlie, cant wait to take delivery

Oh and now paid:good:


----------



## trebor127

Paid. Good luck everybody


----------



## Nijntje

I have also paid


----------



## lesscott14

I've paid today (but it won't appear in the account until tomorrow, 12th Dec)


----------



## Daren

How's this looking Chap? How many people left to pay?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Paid .........


----------



## 4085

Ready to roll.....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Woohoo - going to make someone's Christmas extra special.


----------



## Daren

I'll pm you my address for delivery dfk


----------



## DavidBondy

Daren said:


> I'll pm you my address for delivery dfk


That's very kind of you to offer to look after it for me!


----------



## Xpenno

Paid looking forward to the draw!


----------



## lookseehear

Finally paid! Sorry it took a while .


----------



## coffeechap

As I think most of us have paid, I have come up with a different format, as Glenn is somewhat unavailable, it is totally random and fairly foolproof.

We already have numbers next to our names and the list is as follows

1.Mrboots2u £15

2.Yes Row £15

3.Systemic Kid £15

4. Coffeechap £15

5. Nijntje £15

6. Jtvrg £15

7. Xpenno £15

8. Geordie Boy £15

9. Lookseehear £15

10. sjenner £15

11. Robti £15

12. DavidBondy £15

13. Milanski £15

14. Daren £15

15. beany £15

16. dogday38 £15

17 Walter Sobchak £15

18. Nimble Motionists £15

19. Sticky £15

20. Coldplayer £15

21. 14kfd (in cognito!) £15

22. lesscott14 £15

23. gs11 £15

24. Big ben £15

25. MWJB £15

26. Trebor127 £15

27. dsc. £15

28. CamV6 £15

29. Dave The Rave £15

30. shaun1 £15

The first number from 1 to 30 drawn in the euro millions lottery on Friday will be the winning number in our raffle....

Good luck all


----------



## The Systemic Kid

That's clever!!


----------



## coffeechap

The Systemic Kid said:


> That's clever!!


Actually mr Kidd came up with the format, so credit where credit us due


----------



## coldplayer

coffeechap said:


> Actually mr Kidd came up with the format, so credit where credit us due


Excellent idea


----------



## Glenn

29 paid - the outstanding one will know who they are









Love the idea of using the Lotto number

Good luck all

Glenn is somewhat engaged oogling the scenery, drinking coffee, taking jetboat rides. The Hobbits will run the forum for the next few days whilst he is fishing!


----------



## robti

coffeechap said:


> As I think most of us have paid, I have come up with a different format, as Glenn is somewhat unavailable, it is totally random and fairly foolproof.
> 
> The first number from 1 to 30 drawn in the euro millions lottery on Friday will be the winning number in our raffle....
> 
> Good luck all


This is how it works on some other forums I visit you buy your ticket and pick your number then when the last one has paid it's the next lottery draw that's used


----------



## coffeechap

Lottery draw is getting closer good luck everyone...


----------



## 4085

https://www.national-lottery.co.uk/player/p/results/youtube_euro.ftl


----------



## coffeechap

And the winner is........


----------



## coffeechap

Number 24 bigben


----------



## coffeechap

And for those of you who don't know Bigben is the BBQ king JD


----------



## Mrboots2u

Coolio ....he can make you coffee now !

Congrats jd , nice lever to nice guy !


----------



## MWJB

Congratulations JD!


----------



## jeebsy

Congrats!

13 char


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Well done - wonderful little machine. Welcome to the Caravel club - but you'll need a mod parka!


----------



## Walter Sobchak

Congratulations dude!


----------



## Daren

The Systemic Kid said:


> Well done - wonderful little machine. Welcome to the Caravel club - but you'll need a mod parka!


Nothing wrong with a Mod parka!

Well done - congrats


----------



## BigBen

What it do?! Translation- Hello All! I was very surprised to have won this beautiful gem. I'd like to thank Euro Millions for selecting my number (always pays to know someone somewhere). I really needed some good luck going into 2014. Thanks to anyone in advance for your congratulatory comments and may you all have a festive holiday season!

Holla atcha boy!


----------



## Soll

Congratulations Bigben ! I hope you use it and don't let it sit underneath in the cupboard ?


----------



## lesscott14

Typical - no 22 was drawn 2nd :-( Congrats BigBen


----------



## glevum

Lovely Italian lever. Well done and enjoy


----------



## glevum

Top colour as well


----------



## coffeechap

BigBen said:


> What it do?! Translation- Hello All! I was very surprised to have won this beautiful gem. I'd like to thank Euro Millions for selecting my number (always pays to know someone somewhere). I really needed some good luck going into 2014. Thanks to anyone in advance for your congratulatory comments and may you all have a festive holiday season!
> 
> Holla atcha boy!


Well done dude, glad you had a turn in your luck....


----------



## ronsil

Congratulations JD - well deserved.

Enjoy your bit of coffee history


----------



## 4085

Well done mate. It is packaged up, the courier is ordered for an overnight, collection on Monday. You will have it Tuesday. May you never use it, just like I did not!


----------



## Geordie Boy

Congrats BigBen. And to think that number 24 was the ball that hadn't been drawn for the longest amount of time as well!


----------



## GS11

Congrats Big Ben.


----------



## Doggycam

Well done BigBen


----------



## lesscott14

Not only was my ball (22) drawn out 2nd, I've just realised I was actually 23 (winning ball) on the original £10 entry list that was scrapped. I can only get luckier in future raffles I guess LOL


----------



## coffeechap

24 was the winning ball


----------

